# ASEAN Travelling ~featuring MANILA~



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

*MANILA* - the city of people, city of friendship, city of life. A city which got less attention by fellow Malaysians*. When talk about Philippines, we only know Arroyo, Imelda Marcos, Fidel Ramos, Joseph Estrada, People's Power ...or Mount Pinatobu perhaps? (hah, truly is we love talking about politics...). Other than that, we might know about its political crisis, economic crisis, food crisis or any other 'crisis' there. 

Yet we forgot the city of Manila where the heart pumped from Makati through its vein of EDSA (Epifanio de los Santos Avenue) and its artery of Roxas Boulevard has many things to offer. 

Oh...how i miss its friendship and hospitality....:wave:

*sorry, i give my comment from the eyes of a Malaysian.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

heh, i have no ideas where this car is came from. i forgot to ask my friend there....
-------------------------------------------------------------




























Nope, it is not a carving. It's just a '3D' paintings. the details look so majestic.

-----------------------------------------------------------------









A city of 14 millions inhabitants, no wonder you will see numbers of wedding ceremonies during weekends. and for most prominent churches, only rich families can afford ceremony in those granduer spainiard legacies.










Dated back in 1565, *Miguel López de Legazpi* established first European settlement in the Philippines, which indirectly brought the Christianity to the locals Filipinos. Welcome to the Philippines, the only Christian nation (yeah, they are a devout Catholic nation) in South East Asia.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


















so, this is the special thing a bout the church. It's an UNESCO World Heritage Site.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

sorry guys. i've decided to move this thread to URBAN SHOWCASE

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=26993438#post26993438


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Beaultiful church!


----------

